# Omg this is to hilarious!!



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

A rat Boggle LOL I found this video on you tube. Its to funny!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFSUtaeE5Us


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. 

Rats do that when they're really happy. But some rats don't do it at all.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

lmao that is creepy


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love boggling rats!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww Chailyn <3 She's such a cute rat!


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I so hope one of our boys do it, Its so totally awesome and so adorable! I never knew a rat could do that!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have two rats that boggle often. Bastian was boggling in my lap yesterday! He's my biggest boggler and he is also a dumbo. I wonder if dumbo rats boggle more often.

Bert has never boggled (that I know of. He's always a little tense), and Morgan boggles rarely. Hobbes boggles occasionally.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Well my little dumbo boy is anti-boggle so far, but his standard eared brother is a little boggler, all I have to do is give min a nice smooth rub from nose to tail and he starts boggling away!

Emy


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Three of my four (top-eared) rats are bogglers ^_^ But the only one who isn't is still really shy and unsure of herself - I can see her boggling someday


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

strange!
my boys don't do that, but Gil is almost constantly bruxing.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, boggling is so cute! I've only seen it a few times, and it always make me giggle.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My ratty does that a lot he also bruxs. When I pet him in one big stroke from nose to rump he wags his tail.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

aw =] one of the many reasons to love rats


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Coco Chanel Boggled Today!!!! i was so excited to see it. it was a subtle boggle!!! first time i saw


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Ducky boggled for the first time that Ive seen yesterday!!! He was laying on my arm all stretched out and I was rubbing his nose to his ears and his teeth were just going to town and then his eyes started!! It was soooo adorable!! I wish I could catch it on video just to share it with everyone!


----------

